
Ask HN: Why is there no netflix for news? - xupybd
I get pay walled at some of the articles linked here. I&#x27;d like to subscribe to a few of the sites, but there are so many I&#x27;d be out of pocket pretty quickly if I did that. Why is there no service like netflix for news? I&#x27;d happily pay for one service that gives me limited access to many news outlets. But I&#x27;m not going to maintain 10 different accounts with 10 different media outlets.
======
detaro
Closest I know is [https://blendle.com/](https://blendle.com/), but a) it is
pay-per-article and b) I don't know if it is available in the US

~~~
jvvlimme
Blendle became available in the US recently. You pay per article you read,
prices varying per source and I believe article length. If after reading an
article you found the quality lacking or it wasn't about what you believed it
would be, you can get an instant refund with the click of a button.

